# CPR/AED Class May 6th (Boston)



## Frank (May 1, 2014)

I will be Hosting a BLS CPR class on May 6th 2014 in Boston the details are as followed:

Class: BLS CPR, AED and a small Fist Aid segment.
Location: Boston Ma right by 93N
Cost: $65.00 (group pricing available)

You will be issued a AHA CPR card as well as a free Key chain CPR mask.

Contact me at:

[email protected]


----------

